# CJC with DAC



## AllAboutPeptides (Dec 18, 2012)

*CJC with DAC*





​

Written by Russianstar, This information is copyrited.
Firstly lets explain what the peptide CJC-1295 DAC is.
Molecular Formula: C152H252N44O42
Molecular Weight: 3368.7
Sequence of CJC1295 (modified) without DAC:
H-Tyr-(D)Ala-Asp-Ala-Ile-Phe-Thr-Gln-Ser-Tyr-Arg-Lys-Val-Leu-Ala-
Gln-Leu-Ser-Ala-Arg-Lys-Leu-Leu-Gln-Asp-Ile-Leu-Ser-Arg-NH2
CJC-1295 is a GHRH (the 44-amino acid long version) with 15 aminos removed, thus a total of 29 amino acids, and bound to DAC it is also called Drug Affinity Complex, and CJC-1295 is often referred to as GHRH with Drug Affinity Complex, this essentialy lengthens its life span.
This is how its life is lengthened.
The modification of growth hormone releasing factor with D-Ala, Gln, Ala, and Leu substitutions at positions 2, 8, 15, and 2 create a much more stable peptide with the substitution at position 2 to prevent DPP-IV cleavage, position 8 to reduce asparagine rearrangement or amide hydrolysis to aspartic acid, position 15 to enhance bioactivity, and position 27 to prevent methionine oxidation. By utilising the Drug Affinity Complex technology to GRF, the peptide selectively binds to circulating albumin after subcutaneous administration, thus prolonging its half-life.
As you may notice its basicly semorelin with 15 aminos removed. This was because semorelin degrades too rapidly to really make it a viable cost efficient option.
So they bonded it with an attached 3-maleimidopropionic acid (MPA) unit, which results in binding to albumin after exogenous injection into blood plasma, and creates a far longer half life, this is the DAC, or druf affinity complex i made referance to earlier.
Now it works by this action as its a GHRH, or growth hormone releasing hormone, In the healthy human body, large amounts of growth hormone are stored in the pituitary. The cells within the pituitary release growth hormone in response to signalling by GHRH (Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone) Then the peptide Ghrelin is (of which GHRPs ? Growth Hormone Releasing Peptides ? are mimetics), inhibited from releasing these stores by Somatostatin. GHRH and Ghrelin act on different populations of somatotropes (GH releasing cells). GHRP and Ghrelin increase the number of somatotropes releasing GH but not the amount released by each cell.
GHRH affects both the number of secreting cells and ? moreso ? the amount they are actualy able to secrete. GHRH and Ghrelin are released in specific patterns that vary depending on what the person involved is doing, or has been doing post-exercise. Now CJC-1295 DAC has been proven to stimulate slow wave sleep, and this is the period of sleep when most of your bodys repairing work takes place on muscles and tissues etc.
Now most people can and will make GH in their own pituitary gland, but not everyone can release it in the amounts needed, so from a medicinal point CJC-1295 DAC can be very beneficial.
Now for its benefits to reach full potential......

To read the remainder of the article and many more on research peptides and liquids click Here​


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Dec 21, 2012)

All the benefits of real GH, less injections, less sides, a lot less money?.


----------



## CG (Dec 21, 2012)

Some points are debatable, I much prefer no DAC to DAC


----------



## purchaseprotein (Dec 21, 2012)

why's that? Both have their place in a test environment. I can only see testing no dac when a necessary break is needed from the Dac version. 




Cgrant said:


> Some points are debatable, I much prefer no DAC to DAC


----------



## CG (Dec 21, 2012)

Gh bleed isn't ideal for a male of any species


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Dec 21, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Gh bleed isn't ideal for a male of any species



Please explain the reasoning behind your thoughts.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Dec 21, 2012)

Out dated information!  tested with in specific time frames (4-6 months) it is the superior peptides.  Ive debated this here in another post which I am unable to find. 



Cgrant said:


> Gh bleed isn't ideal for a male of any species


----------



## CG (Dec 21, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> Out dated information!  tested with in specific time frames (4-6 months) it is the superior peptides.  Ive debated this here in another post which I am unable to find.



I have fallen off a bit on my peptide research and protocols in the past few months, but before I concede defeat, let me re-educate myself and get back to you lol


----------



## purchaseprotein (Dec 21, 2012)

good starting place

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...cjc-w-out-dac-does-really-fucking-matter.html



Cgrant said:


> I have fallen off a bit on my peptide research and protocols in the past few months, but before I concede defeat, let me re-educate myself and get back to you lol


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Dec 21, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> I have fallen off a bit on my peptide research and protocols in the past few months, but before I concede defeat, let me re-educate myself and get back to you lol


 Information and research is changing daily. It is hard to keep up with. Here at All About Peptides We work to keep everyone Up-to-date


----------



## blergs. (Dec 21, 2012)

Does Russianstar know this is posted here?
I sure hope so....


----------



## CG (Dec 21, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> good starting place
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...cjc-w-out-dac-does-really-fucking-matter.html



Color me unimpressed. Pubmed does not exactly have a clear study on DAC vs w/o DAC that I have come across, and the positives an negatives of sustained elevated levels of igf-1 are still inconclusive.  

Personally, I would rather go with proven "outdated" info than inconclusive info. Lets leave logs and personal opinions out of this as well, they only prove so much


----------



## CG (Dec 21, 2012)

blergs. said:


> Does Russianstar know this is posted here?
> I sure hope so....



He had posted a lot of shit here at one point, also, I don't recall ever seeing him as the guy to get butthurt easily


----------



## blergs. (Dec 21, 2012)

I love russians work BTW  GREAT dude.


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Dec 21, 2012)

blergs. said:


> Does Russianstar know this is posted here?
> I sure hope so....


He knows!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Dec 21, 2012)

OK go do you additional research and get back to me.  I PMed you a site where there's extensive information on the subject pose the topic there or take some time and go through some threads. 

Debate all you want and stay behind the curve and get behind the curve results.






Cgrant said:


> Color me unimpressed. Pubmed does not exactly have a clear study on DAC vs w/o DAC that I have come across, and the positives an negatives of sustained elevated levels of igf-1 are still inconclusive.
> 
> Personally, I would rather go with proven "outdated" info than inconclusive info. Lets leave logs and personal opinions out of this as well, they only prove so much


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Jan 2, 2013)

The comparison being made here is between GH and Cjc DAC. 
Mod GRF and Cjc Dac are two different animals.


----------



## njc (Jan 2, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> good starting place
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...cjc-w-out-dac-does-really-fucking-matter.html



I remember that thread.  There is nothing in that thread or the PM you once sent me that is anything but bro-science.  Just a bunch of people speculating what MIGHT be the benefit of using DAC compound.  In contrast, Dat has written basically and entire book full with footnotes and studies on why GH bleed can be harmful.  Ive never seen anybody quote any real science when attempting to support their use of dac


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jan 2, 2013)

Iam sure DAT has allot on the doctors that conducted this study.
it makes me wonder if you read the whole thing.

Prolonged Stimulation of Growth Hormone (GH) and Insulin-Like Growth Factor I Secretion by CJC-1295, a Long-Acting Analog of GH-Releasing Hormone, in Healthy Adults

Prolonged Stimulation of Growth Hormone (GH) and Insulin-Like Growth Factor I Secretion by CJC-1295, a Long-Acting Analog of GH-Releasing Hormone, in Healthy Adults


mean IGF-I levels remained above baseline for up to 28 d. No serious adverse reactions were reported.


Conclusions: Subcutaneous administration of CJC-1295 resulted in sustained, dose-dependent increases in GH and IGF-I levels in healthy adults and was safe and relatively well tolerated, particularly at doses of 30 or 60 μg/kg. There was evidence of a cumulative effect after multiple doses. These data support the potential utility of CJC-1295 as a therapeutic agent.


A


njc said:


> I remember that thread.  There is nothing in that thread or the PM you once sent me that is anything but bro-science.  Just a bunch of people speculating what MIGHT be the benefit of using DAC compound.  In contrast, Dat has written basically and entire book full with footnotes and studies on why GH bleed can be harmful.  Ive never seen anybody quote any real science when attempting to support their use of dac


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Jan 3, 2013)

Good read Purchase Peptides.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 3, 2013)

I have used it and believe in it; but my personal experience must be trumped by studies that support it .


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jan 10, 2013)

Am I right in assuming you mean the study from the journal of endocrinology and metabolism?



oufinny said:


> I have used it and believe in it; but my personal experience must be trumped by studies that support it .


----------



## oufinny (Jan 10, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> Am I right in assuming you mean the study from the journal of endocrinology and metabolism?



Yep. Trust me I am all for CJC DAC.


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Jan 22, 2013)

Cjc with dac. The new gh!


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 21, 2013)

Dac!


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 21, 2013)

Dac.


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Sep 22, 2013)

Dac!


----------



## jsilva0519 (Nov 4, 2013)

*how to mix and take?*

I have cjc WITH dac and GHRp-6

how much bac water do you place in the vial and how many iu's do you take per day?  I would like to use it for its fat burner effects...also is there a need to cycle off of it?




AllAboutPeptides said:


> Dac!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Nov 5, 2013)

I like igf-lr3 and cjc with or with out I use both and ipam with really good results.i feel most of my results and my fav pep by far is igf-lr3.


----------

